
The OpsDev manifesto - igorw
https://gif.industries/technology/opsdev-manifesto.html
======
k__
they probably don't need my code, but their code.

I met many people 2001 in highschool who laughed at me, because I wanted to be
a software engineer...

"what new do you want to develop anyway?!"

well, that was before things like Steam, AWS or Facebook.

Such people just fear to be automated away.

